# PSE Primos STL NRG Cam tuning....



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I am new to the Compound shooting thing. Been shooting Trad and Recurve shooting for alot of years and have decided to try some of the tech stuff. I built a bow press and been doing alot of reading on tuning. I want to do some experimenting on the NRG cam on this bow and was wondering if anyone had the specs and any manuals on this. Any help appreciated. Downloaded the PSE manual but wanting more info and specs. Thanks Gar.


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

Not sure sure exactly what you are looking for, but specs on the Primos STL, NRG cam can be found at http://tune.pse-archery.com/
They have all the bows from 1991 to present. I have a 2003 Primos STL with the Centerfire cam, and it is a good shooting bow.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Pse*

Thanks for the info. I am also looking for some info on bow maintenance and tuning (generic) and exactly how those mods can be tweeked (bow draw length). Thanks again.


----------

